# hydro2 and respray



## luke284 (Sep 28, 2017)

In a few weeks time i'm planning on getting my rear bumper and one door panel resprayed by a SMART repairer.

I have also just ordered some Hydro2 to apply to my car (first coating that has ever been put on it). Should i wait until after the respray before applying anything to the car? Or should the prep for spraying remove the coating?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

hi, if you want to be on the safe side id leave it for now, prob be corrected if i'm wrong but this stuff has silica in it which im guessing from the quote on product from their website *"CarPro HydrO2 is formulated with Hydrophilic glass fibers, silicon polymers, and fluoropolymers"* Contains Silicon which is something spraying doesn't like very much.

the bodyshop should take the necessary steps to ensure its free from such things but prob best to have it sprayed once and get it right than something go wrong and have to start over


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

+Another one saying hols your horses until you have the work done,and a few weeks after to let the paint cure,and then go all out.:thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

As above, get your car sorted out paintwork wise and then apply your new product.

The repairer should be able to give you an idea of how long to wait until you can apply the products...


----------

